# Satwa & Kamara Shops Opening Times on a Friday



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I was reading somewhere that most shops don't open till 4pm - is this true in Satwa and Kamara or do they generally open earlier? If so approx what time

Many thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Some will start to open from 1pm, but 4pm is the best bet to expect them to be open


----------

